# Nervous and Excited about foster dog



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I was only supposed to transport and take care of him overnight, but when the rescue came and got him and took him to the vet, they found out he was really sick. He has pneumonia really bad and HW. His pneumonia treatment will last 3 weeks and the rescue has asked if I can care for him while he is recovering from that, and then hopefully he can start his HW treatment.

I have never fostered for more then a day or two and I am really nervous, mostly about getting attached, and excited, too, because he is a really cool dog.

He was either a chained or penned dog and he was starved. I gave him a ball and he NEVER lets it go...unless he sees food lol 

Any advise or suggestions about fostering in general?

Oh, and do you think i should limit his exercise until he is completely recovered from everything, or just let him go at his own pace?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would try to keep him quiet until he feels better.

Don't let him run all over you, give him lots of love, crate him when unattended and have fun!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't have a crate, but I do have a room set up for him that has nothing in it but a bed and a water bowl. When I watched him over the weekend he hated staying in there because he just wanted to be around us. I was hoping that as he learned that I will keep coming back for him, he would do better with it. Should I give him lots of treats and toys in there?

I have never crated any of my dogs so I am a little uncertain the best way. Thanks!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a sweetie!!
He needs lots of TLC


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

He looks like a handsome young man! Something in your post tells me this is going to be your foster failure


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

LOL don't say that LOL

I can't wait to get him back today, though! (And I only had him for 2 1/2 days before this) He's been at the vet for a few days.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yep...I think Zisso nailed it.









If you have a room set up and he's doing fine then I wouldn't worry about it. Just keep in mind that he might be very mild now because he's sick. 

I set up the crate as the foster "haven". I leave it open all the time for them to come and go. And crate them at night/during the day when we aren't there. I haven't had one that was terrible in it yet so can't give you any input on that situatioin...yet...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

OK, thanks! He is really good in the room, he just whines for a bit and then settles down. I think all and all it will be fine.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Cindy, I hadn't finished your first sentence and I already knew.... he is gorgous!!!!!! I would take it easy on the excercise right now and just let him enjoy the good life for awhile....who's taking bets on the odds Cindy is going to let him go???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll take that bet...that he's not going anywhere! *L*


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

haha!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like he is doing wonderful at your home for what he has been through. 

Give him at least 3 days to settle in and know what you exspect of him. He is a good looking boy! 

They are going to need to crate him for the HW treatment, arent they? I may be wrong...I have never been through that. You may do him a service to get him trained to it, if that is the case.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, one bet for not going anywhere...add my vote to that to make it two...any takers for the other side???


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Rosa you stop it!! lol

I have never had a HW + dog either, so I am not certain on that one...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMRosa you stop it!! lol
> 
> I have never had a HW + dog either, so I am not certain on that one...


Oh...so you are 'not certain on that one'..... again friends I'm taking bets here...so far two bets that shes keeping him and one very unsteady Cindy whos trying to pretend she's neutral....lol


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh I will take that bet too!! I have no doubt that HW or not this boy is already in his forever home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just looking for an update on the failed foster...er...I mean the 'temporary' foster...


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

very funny guys! he is doing awesome though!! his coat is starting to get some shine to it and he is really learning quickly!!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMvery funny guys! he is doing awesome though!! his coat is starting to get some shine to it and he is really learning quickly!!


Hey, don't ask us to take your word for it...WE WANT PICTURES!!! lol

Hugs my friend,


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow, foster mom Cindy!! Tie your heart down.....lol or he will steal it on you! 

Glad to hear he is doing ok, while hes being treated for his pn. let him go at his own pace. Is he heavy or mild heartworm? How old is he? He will get tired on his own. Once he starts treatment for heartworm it will be different. Any questions feel free to ask, none of them are dumb!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you so much Maureen! His pace is full of energy, and I can't wait until this is all over so I can try to tire him out just one time!! I have not SEEN him sleep, yet!!

I am not an expert by any means but I really want to say he is just around 2 years old. The vet says 5 because of his teeth being worn down, but his teeth are extremely worn way past the point of anything normal... they almost look filed down. My best guess is that he was trying to get out of somewhere?? 

I have had no direct contact with the vet at all. I only transported and kept him overnight, and the rescue got him. A couple days later they called me back and asked if there was anyway I could keep him for a little bit until he got well. Well, I am such a sucker because I met him already and I just couldn't say no then!!







The Paperwork from the vet does not say the details of the heart worm, but they did give him a heart guard and he goes for his first shot on Nov. 2nd.

He is getting so used to people now and he just LOVES to meet new people!

He's been very easy to train so far... the biggest issue is him wanting to eat anything that the "humans" are eating... he gets so excited when he sees food and just wants to go eat it all lol. but he is doing super well!


----------

